
AWS t2.unlimited - __bjoernd
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-t2-unlimited-going-beyond-the-burst-with-high-performance/
======
gaspoweredcat
so just how much power will it use if i were to fire up a miner on one of
these? i know itd cost a small fortune but id be interested to see just how
high it would auto scale to as its billed as "unlimited"

